# Verwendung des Namensraum System.IO.Ports



## Hulewulle (14. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen ich habe mal wieder ein kleines Problem :-(

Ich will über eine Serielle Schnittstelle unter WinXp mit einer externen Elektronik kommunizieren. In der Hilfe von Visual Studio 2005 habe ich eine Klasse "SerielPort" gefunden die ich gerne verwenden würde. Diese Klasse befindet sich wohl im System.IO.Ports Namensraum.


Wie kann ich mit C++ auf diesen Namensraum zugreifen, also welche Header-Files muss ich da includieren.

In C# schreibt man einfach using System.IO.Ports

Aber was muss ich alles in C++ machen um die beinhalteten Klassen verwenden zu können?

MfG

Hulewulle


----------



## Konstantin Gross (14. September 2007)

Hallo,
kurz und schmerzlos "using namespace System::IO;" aber wenn du mit C++.NET programmieren willst und nicht weißt wie du Namespaces einbaust, biste dir sicher das du so ein Projekt starten willst?


----------



## Endurion (14. September 2007)

Warum benutzt du nicht den für C++ vorgesehenen Weg? Sprich, über CreateFile die "Datei" "COM1" öffnen und dort rein- und rausschreiben?

Du mußt nur mit SetDCB das Monsterstruct sinnvoll belegen und dann kannst du alles mögliche machen.


----------



## Hulewulle (14. September 2007)

Leider fängt jeder irgendwann mal an.

Ich habe deinen Tipp versucht aber es kommt die Meldung 

Fehler	1	error C2653: 'System': Keine Klasse oder Namespace
Fehler	2	error C2871: 'IO': Es ist kein Namespace mit diesem Namen vorhanden	

Muss ich da noch irgendwas im Projekt einstellen oder eine Include - Datei einfügen?

MfG

Hulewulle


----------



## Konstantin Gross (14. September 2007)

Also normal müsste der Anfang deiner Datei ja so ungefähr aussehen:

```
#using <mscorlib.dll> 
using namespace System;
using namespace System::IO;
```

Schau mal ob du es auch so hast.


----------



## Hulewulle (14. September 2007)

Danke für deine Gedult mir mir 

Aber leider stelle ich gerade fest, das mir wohl in dem Gebiet noch verdammt vile Wissen fehlt.

Ich habe eine weitere Fehlermeldung :-(

Fehler	1	fatal error C1190: Für verwalteten Zielcode ist eine /clr-Option erforderlich.	

Ich hoffe auf weitere Hilfe. Habe bis jetzt noch nix von /clr-Optionen gehört und die Hilfe in Visual Studio 2005 hilft mir auch nicht wirklich weiter um zu erkenn was der Compiler von mir will 

MfG

Hulewulle

P.s: Wenn jemand einen link hat wo die ganze Materie einfach mit Beispielen beschrieben wird wäre ich auch dafür sehr dankbar.


----------



## Konstantin Gross (14. September 2007)

Hi,
unter "Configuration Properties --> General --> Common Language Runtime Support (/clr)" findest du was du brauchst ;-)


----------



## Hulewulle (14. September 2007)

Sorry wenn ich zu dof bin aber kann es sein das die clr Einstellung sich nicht mit den MTD Einstellungen verträgt?

Wo kann man denn einen Guid finden in dem sowas mal beschrieben wird?

Fehler	1	Befehlszeile error D8016 : Die Befehlszeilenoptionen /MTd und /clr sind inkompatibel.

Sorry :-(


MfG

Hulewulle


----------

